# I shot a six pack for AnTraxX



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I thought you guys and gals might enjoy seeing what some perceive to be a shelf Queen in action. She is a very nice shooter. I had fun making the video.  Yes a lot of soda cans were harmed in the making of this film.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting, and a lovely slingshot!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Another sweety from antraxx!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Great shooting , fantastic slingshot .

Many thanks for sharing .

Nick


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Randy 

That was a full surprise, thank you for the nice Video.

Great to see both of you in action and having fun together 

Like i wrote you i think if you want to have the full joy, there is no way around shooting.

It´s a tool and if it develops some kind of patina...fine. That´s why i drive my old bikes. They were meant to be driven and it would cause me physical pain to just let them sit in a garage.

They might get some scars...h3ll...i have scars too...i earned them and they are a part of me 

Since the weather is horrible here atm i started serious indoor shooting again.

I´m doing at least 3 to 500 Shots a day and i found a way to achieve 9.5m indoor 

I´m doing 100 shots in one draft and write down the number of hits. So i can see how i improve.

Today i got myself some scrap plywood and i will build an indoor catchbox for Leons Targets this weekend. I plan to put it right above my bathtub that will bring me the missing 50cm i think.

It´s really not that bad to shoot indoors. That´s also pretty new for me...what i love is that i don´t loose ammo anymore lol

I shot the last 4 days exclusively with your Ergo bone and i´m really starting to love that sideway shooting. That Beauty is a dream to shoot. She is standing on the living room table...on her stand...next to a bag with 100 Stellballs, a piece of paper and a pair of glasses...waiting for me 

Thanks for the Video my Friend 

P.S: Only way i can see to improve that is if we had emptied that six-pack together before shooting it lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I shoot every single one of my slings; I couldn't fathom letting them sit on a shelf! That's some fine shooting with a gorgeous sling! Thanks cor sharing!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

